# Cautiously announcing.. *Updated with new picture!*



## Serene123

Put it in my journal and wasn't going to post but figured people would know soon enough! Finding it hard to get excited after last time, well I am excited, so, so excited, just petrified and feeling very cautious too. 10DPO, 5 millionth wee of the day, definate BFP. I really didn't think I would be, I've felt sick by now both times before!

:cloud9:

The first is last night, the second is this morning, and the third is tonight!!! 10 & 11DPO!! :yipee:

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/12345/Image0281.jpg


*PLEASE don't mention it on Facebook!!*


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations xx


----------



## SugarKisses

Congrats :yipee: x x x


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations hun :yipee:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations! Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations xo


----------



## Serene123

Thank you x


----------



## Mamafy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Put it in my journal and wasn't going to post but figured people would know soon enough! Finding it hard to get excited after last time, well I am excited, so, so excited, just petrified and feeling very cautious too. 10DPO, 5 millionth wee of the day, definate BFP. I really didn't think I would be, I've felt sick by now both times before!
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Much clearer in real life, but:
> 
> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/12345/IMG00648-20091130-2116.jpg
> 
> 
> *PLEASE don't mention it on Facebook!!*

:blush:

Now you tell me :dohh:


----------



## samzi

congrats once again hun.

knew it, didnt i say :p :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats Sweetie :happydance: So pleased for you hun

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Clear enough for me to see and im blind as a bat :rofl:

Woop, congratulations :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## louise1302

congratulations hun have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

:yipee: huge congratulations hun!!! i'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Serene123

Thank you ladies (If I missed some of you with thanks it's because my thanks button doesn't always work :blush:)


----------



## Lou

HHuuuuugggggeee congrats Toria! Thats brilliant news. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!! xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Congratulations :)


----------



## Serene123

Thank you ladies! It's kicking in now :lol: I'm pregnant, wow! x


----------



## tootsy1987

ooooo eee Congrats hunny!!! xxx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!!! :D

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Linzi

Congrats hun :) so pleased for you, shame we can't be bump buddies this time, wishing you all the best!! x


----------



## majm1241

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun!! lots of sticky dust for you!! xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## carmyz

congrats on ur bfp xx


----------



## luckyme225

congrats


----------



## AliKat

congrats!!!


----------



## Samantha675

Linzi said:


> Congrats hun :) so pleased for you, shame we can't be bump buddies this time, wishing you all the best!! x


I know, so many are pregnant now from our group. :cry:

Congrats crazy girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Congratulations sweetie!!!


----------



## Serene123

Thank you ladies x


I'm absolutely terrified of this being another MC/chemical though :(


----------



## stephx

Congrats hun!!! :D x


----------



## kaylafrank

Thats awesome hun :D
i hope it works out wonderful


----------



## tasha41

Congrats- lots of sticky dust to you!


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: congratulations again honey!! so happy for you :D xx


----------



## honey08

congrats x


----------



## Bec L

Congratulations Toria xx


----------



## Eoz

OMG!!!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats honey xx


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## natasja32

Congrats lovely! So happy for you! Sending you tons of sticky dust.:hugs:


----------



## pinknpurple

congratulations hun!! xx


----------



## MiissDior

*Congratulations xx*


----------



## ineedaseed

aww congrats xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

OMG, ive just seen this on my phone but it wouldnt let me reply!! so i rushed to my laptop to congratulate you!! :) Congratulations you deserve it babe x x


----------



## Dizzy321

congrats x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## jonnanne3

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Sending bunches of sticky :dust:


----------



## xCorkettex

Congratulations.......sending EXTRA sticky dust your way x


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! x


----------



## DonnaBallona

many congratulations-hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9:


----------



## alio

good lord above!!!! yay!!!!!!! so so so so happy for you!!!


----------



## babytyme

Congrats! Wishing you a sticky, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats!x


----------



## Becky

Huge congratulations hun x


----------



## AC81

congratulations!!! Wishing you a very healthy 9 months ahead hun x


----------



## Pippin

Congratulations that's a great line. Hope this one is a sticky for you.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congrats lovely!!!!


----------



## carrieanne

congrats sweetie yay!xx


----------



## Zarababy1

congrats!


----------



## alice&bump

congrats hun xx


----------



## mrscookie

Hahaha awesome! Congratulations!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Toria! I know how excited you must be!


----------



## Brockie

really pleased for you honey!!!:happydance: i know its a bag of mixed feelings after a loss but you have to remember each pregnancy is different, sending you lots of positive :hugs: enjoy it xxx


----------



## HollySSmith

congrats!


----------



## Serene123

Thank you ladies!

Me and Rich have both thought it's twins for no real reason :shock: I know I said that was what I wanted but I've definately changed my mind :rofl:

Ahhh it's finally setting in. Thinking about Christmas, and how next year I'll have two babies to spoil rotten :cloud9:


----------



## bumpsmum

awwww big congrats hun xx


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations hun!!...only just seen this...really happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tori -OMG Congrats -definately a BFP there.

Everything crossed for you and sending tonnes of sticky baby dust xx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Fantastic news huge congratulations hunny xxx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations hun x


----------



## pinkbow

Congrats hun xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Big congratulations!! That's brilliant news :)


----------



## Odd Socks

congrats! :)
xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge Congrats hun!x


----------



## Serene123

Thank you x


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats!! x


----------



## Ema

Congrats!!! So happy for you!! XxX


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats hun xx


----------



## shampain

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## Serene123

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Major congrats hunny x x


----------



## sarah0108

:hugs: congrats!! x


----------



## Serene123

Thank you x


----------



## Blah11

Congrats :D Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy X


----------



## Sophie1205

Huge congrats!! x


----------



## pinkbow

wow look how dark that lines got!! great news hun, oooo im thinking more than 1 mayb with such a strong positive?! :hugs:

Congrats again x


----------



## bluebell

Fab news!! Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## Cobo76

Such wonderful news hun! :happydance: Sending you lots of sticky dust!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## Serene123

rachydaz said:


> wow look how dark that lines got!! great news hun, oooo im thinking more than 1 mayb with such a strong positive?! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats again x

I really wanted twins, and bar my nan every woman down the line in my family has had twins. Now it's a prospect and Rich can't decide on the sex (which he usually can straight away) we have both thought maybe....?!

:rofl: It did get really dark really fast!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: Toria congrats loads and loads of sticky :dust: to you xxxx


----------



## Serene123

Thank you hun. Hope you join me realllllly soon :hugs:


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## bubbles

Huge Massive Gigantic congrats again hun. You really deserve this, Your order of 40,0000000 truck loads of lovely sticky baby dust is on it's way, Should I double up on that order though? hehe xxx


----------



## auntiebee

omg look at the 3rd pic, it really is a dark :bfp: so much more darker than the morning 1. cant believe thats only 11dpo, u mite hav more than 1 
Congrats hun.


----------



## Serene123

I know it was so dark, and after I had been drinking all day so diluted pee! :lol:


----------



## Serene123

bubbles said:


> Huge Massive Gigantic congrats again hun. You really deserve this, Your order of 40,0000000 truck loads of lovely sticky baby dust is on it's way, Should I double up on that order though? hehe xxx

So everyone seems to think.

Full on case of be careful what you wish for. I wanted twins so badly, now it's a possibility I'm crapping myself!! x


----------



## pandv

Congrats - so pleased you'll be joining us in 1st trimester. I don't post much but I know you had an early MC like I did a couple of months ago and I'm so pleased that you have your BFP.


----------



## Serene123

Thank you, and congratulations to you too! x


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news, congrats! x


----------



## Erised

It's going to be an alcohol free Christmas & New Year for you!! :happydance:
Congrats Toria, hope time flies so you can at least relax a little soon. Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Serene123

I don't really drink anyway, I'd only have had one or two because of people telling me to :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

:happydance: 
Congrats Toria!!!So happy for you honey xxxx


----------



## Caroline

Congrats torria, wishing you a happy & helathy 9 months


----------



## hayley x

congrats, wishing you all the best :hugs: xxx


----------



## ryder

just saw this, but I will say it anyways, congrats!


----------



## pinkbow

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> rachydaz said:
> 
> 
> wow look how dark that lines got!! great news hun, oooo im thinking more than 1 mayb with such a strong positive?! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats again x
> 
> I really wanted twins, and bar my nan every woman down the line in my family has had twins. Now it's a prospect and Rich can't decide on the sex (which he usually can straight away) we have both thought maybe....?!
> 
> :rofl: It did get really dark really fast!Click to expand...

lol It realllllly did!...at 11dpo aswell

congrats again hun :) sending u loads AND loads of sticky dust hehe :flower:


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## dawny690

If you have twins you could donate one to me :rofl: (joke) im so happy for you hun you really deserve this and thakyou i hope I am too soon xxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun praying for a sticky bean hunny

Lou
xxx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Serene123

Thank you lovely ladies x


----------



## BabyDeacon

congrats!


----------



## OneOnWay..

congratulations x


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations!! Sending u positive vibes hun, this ones a sticky...:hugs:

xx


----------



## Serene123

Thank you girls x


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations hun! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy -x-


----------



## T'elle

Eeeek! congrats!!! :) x


----------



## cheerios

Congrats!!! :) So happy! You did the NTNP method and got pregnant within your second cycle! Cool beans!!!! :) Happy for you! Yay to NTNP!


----------



## Jem

Congrats!!!!! xxx


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations x x x


----------



## embojet

Congratulations! Thats great news :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## michelle&neo

congrats x


----------

